# Thanks Capt Ron



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

Ron just left my place (a 2.5 hour drive from his home) and I now have a new Power Tech 4 blade prop on my Copperhead.  He had to do a little grinding on a zinc and install the new prop (he had other props to try, but felt the one we were installing was the right one - he was correct!  We took the boat to a canal system as it was blowing quite hard.  Top end was around 26mph and rpms around 6000.  Hole shot was great and the boat ran well with the jack plate jacked up.  A very successful day.  I would like to thank Ron again for his help in getting the right prop for my Copperhead (Tohatsu 30 4 stroke)  Great job!  If you guys have any technical questions contact Ron at the Skiffshop and he will be able to help you   George


----------

